# Shower talk



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...I just thought of something...

Has this happened to you???

I'm camping in the OUTBACK, I'm taking a shower just before calling it a night. While taking my "NAVY shower", (no hookups) and using the on/off button on the shower hose, something (YIKES!) happens...
Each time I turn the button on (after soaping up the walls...and spinning around to clean myself!







) the water first comes out *COLD* and then warms back up after a few seconds.









I'm guessing...that this is normal. Has anyone figured out a solution yet?
Maybe my tiny shower just likes to see me 'try to escape' it's wrath...

So tell me....Has this happened to you???


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Me too, I've just learned to keep the thing pointed away for a few seconds when I first turn it on. Suffering through this is something you can complain about to the wet tenters next door, as you stand under your awning in the pouring rain, sipping hot coffee. Let me know how much sympathy you get!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

...Sure....NOW I see this post. Yesterday was my first shower in the new 23RS and I did just as you did and shut the water off to conserve while I was scrub-a-dub-dubbing....then I turned it back on and YIKES!!!! was it ever cold for a second or two!!!!!!

Don't know what causes it but odly enough, I was ready for it the next time and point that thing away from for the first second or two!! I learn quick!

Steve


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

I am glad I read these postings. I will keep this in mind when we goet our 21RS out. I think I won't tell the wife about it though







could be kind of interesting.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tell your wife, it's a small trailer, you'll have nowhere to go


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll have to agree on that. As much as I wouldn't want to tell the wife, even the 26RS is too small for that bit of information ommission.









Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Definately tell your wife, I'm sure she knows where the on/off switch is, besides these TT have a very small couch.


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry all I am busted. She got on here and read the posts and told me about what I had put on here. I could end up out in a tent after this







,


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Nothing like a computer literate wife!!

Dear Wife,

Its not his fault...he wanted to tell you but we told him not to. Please don't make him use that little hand-held shower outside









Signed,
All the other men who aren't going to tell their wives ahead of time


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dear Mrs. wes1966,

I was the first to tell him he'd better tell you. Not telling you would not be a very nice thing to do, I would never do anything like that.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Chivalry is NOT DEAD!
I found out (the first time) by letting my wife shower first!
I knew from the first few screams, something wasn't quite right!


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey all,

Mrs Wes1966 got a kick out of it all. Guess I will have to watch my postings a little closer now.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very funny Pete,

Women and children first, right?









Mike


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Got busted did ya







I didn't have to tell my wife , she found out on her own


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry that is what Kids are for to find out carzy stuff like that, I was cracking up when the daughter let out a scream and told me what happen, so then I would turn on the kitchen sink water just to make the shower go cold !!!
Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great tip. I get get enough cold showers at home.









Thor


----------

